# .class Datei in .jar austauschen



## rocka-de (9. Okt 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

vorab muss ich erwähnen das meine Java Kenntnisse eigentlich = 0 sind.
Daher benötige ich die unterstützung von euch. Bitte  

Folgende Situation:
ich habe eine .jar Datei welche mehrere .class Dateien enthält. Eine dieser .class Dateien muss ausgetauscht werden.
Die Inhalte der .class Datei liegen vor, so konnte ich die Änderung durchführen und eine neue .class erstellen. Das hat auch soweit funktiniert.
Als nächstes wollte ich die .class in die .jar einfügen, bzw. "tauschen".

Das habe ich mit dem Befehl:

```
uf jar-file input-file
```
gemacht.

Auch dies wurde ohne Fehler durchgeführt.
Jedoch wenn ich nun versuche das .jar File auszuführen bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:
fail to load main-class manifest attribute from ***.jar

Eine Manifest-Datei ist in der .jar vorhanden.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Grüße
rocka-de


----------



## JavaMeister (9. Okt 2014)

Füge sie mal einfach mit einem zip-Tool ein wie winzip oder winrar


----------



## arilou (9. Okt 2014)

Afaik ist die Manifest-Datei eine (Xml?) Textdatei, und du könntest sie dir einfach in einem Editor mal anschauen, "ob da alles passt".


----------

